# Plastic Shot Cups?



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of where to get these without having to buy them online?

2 oz. clear plastic preferably.. but I'm not picky


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those look like something you should be able to get from a restaurant/food supply wholesaler. No need to order online.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Sushi store? They put the soy sauce and the tempura sauce in those 

But seriously, you can try Industrial Plastics (they have wierd things like that), the dollar store....

How many are you looking for?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say Micheles they would maybe use something like this for kids paint


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

dollar store


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..the items in the photo you have posted are not exactly shot cups. they are like the other member noted, are "take out" sauce containers with lids..so you might be able to get that at a place that sells disposable kitchen/restaurant products.

if you would like disposable shot cups, you can try the dollar store(theres one in richmond..kinda far from where you live tho..but its on hazelbridge by alexander road) or even the supply stores i had mentioned above. cheers


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

they are just 2 oz plastic cups.. not exactly same shape as a shot glass.
they are used for jello shots lol.

Thanks for the good ideas everyone!!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah my girlfriend got hers from the dollar store, they came in bags of 40.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

perfect for jello shots


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

ice cube trays work great for jello shots.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Woohoo!! I thought the dollar store too.. haven't gone there yet. 
Thought I'd ask around to see if people knew where they were for sure before I start driving around like a mad woman. lmao


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Karen said:


> ice cube trays work great for jello shots.


I missed your post! That is a good idea as well.
Definitely use it for a back up idea if I can't find any cups!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

go to mc donalds and just take all the ketchup holder things. i do it everytime they never ask any questions just make sure if your doing jello shots to double them up or they leak through and stick to the tray


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

How many do you need? I use them for my gecko tanks as a throw away food dish, I am sure I could spare a few out of the package. If you find some place local to get them please forward it on, as I order them in from the US.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I need quite a few, like 50........ so if you could, that would be awesome, if you can't that's understandable!! I am going to the dollar store today after work hopefully. I'll let you know if I find them there!! 



dwarf_puffer said:


> go to mc donalds and just take all the ketchup holder things. i do it everytime they never ask any questions just make sure if your doing jello shots to double them up or they leak through and stick to the tray


hahaha!! I already thought of that too, but I thought they might be too small.
lol.. some creative suggestions!


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

L!$A said:


> I need quite a few, like 50........ so if you could, that would be awesome, if you can't that's understandable!! I am going to the dollar store today after work hopefully. I'll let you know if I find them there!!
> 
> hahaha!! I already thought of that too, but I thought they might be too small.
> lol.. some creative suggestions!


Well that would take about all of them haha, but if your in a jam and cannot find any I can give them to you and just order some more, so let me know  I used to use dixie cups, makes a nice jello double shot, gets you where you need to go quicker!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

dollar store.....


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> Well that would take about all of them haha, but if your in a jam and cannot find any I can give them to you and just order some more, so let me know  I used to use dixie cups, makes a nice jello double shot, gets you where you need to go quicker!


lmao!!! I found some, they are perfect for jello shooters!!  I don't know if you could use them for your gecko food though since they don't come with lids

Found them at the dollar store on the corner of Harris & Lougheed in 30 packs, or there are thicker plastic ones in 25 packs


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

L!$A said:


> lmao!!! I found some, they are perfect for jello shooters!!  I don't know if you could use them for your gecko food though since they don't come with lids
> 
> Found them at the dollar store on the corner of Harris & Lougheed in 30 packs, or there are thicker plastic ones in 25 packs


Thanks for the tip, I don't need the lids, so that will work for me perfect!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you can get them at Enterprise Paper. Yup.. Enterprise Paper
FOOD GRADE with LID

RCWC might have them as well. Real Canadian Warehouse Club (no membership required).


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> Thanks for the tip, I don't need the lids, so that will work for me perfect!


Awesome, when you walk into the store, go straight to the back. 
They are with the plastic cups



ninez said:


> I think you can get them at Enterprise Paper. Yup.. Enterprise Paper
> FOOD GRADE with LID
> 
> RCWC might have them as well. Real Canadian Warehouse Club (no membership required).


Thanks for the info! 
I found some similar ones at the dollar store, which work perfect for jello shooters


----------

